# Apache 700 Bumper Bar



## schnauzer1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can buy a rear metal bumper for my Auto Trail Apache 700 ? I am not planning on reversing into things but someone nearly reversed into me yesterday !


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Here


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Or Here


----------



## schnauzer1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks very much chaps.

Are they easy to fit myself or best to get them to do it? We dont need to tow.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Mine was fitted at PWS on the south coast


----------

